# release bearing noise



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 04 4cyl 5 speed frotnier. 
The release bearing since day one has always made a little noise which I believe to be normal when the clutch is depressed.
For some reason it got about 3 times louder toaday than its been in 21k and its not getting any quieter.
Truck drives great and everything seems to be working fine with the exception of this noise.
I was hoping it would be a temporary thing and just go away but it dosent seem that way.
Does it sound like the bearing is failing and can it cause any other damage until I bring it in?
THe sound is similar to somone shuffuling cards.
Feedback is apperciated. THANKS


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

If you can hear your throwout bearing, somethnings wrong. Test drive another frontier and listen. If you don't hear it in another truck yours shouldn't be making it either with just 21k on it.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Its at the dealer right now and they are replacing the throwout bearing under warranty.
Do you think they should do the clutch as well? So far they said they are not doing the clutch and it does operate just fine but I was hoping they would since thay have to handle it and take it apart.
Truck only has 21k so he clutch should be ok but Id still fel beter with a new one.


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

Throwout bearing and the clutch do work as a system, but a bad throwout bearing really doesn't wear out the clutch any faster. I wouldn't think your clutch disk is affected by it at all. If you think they'll put one in for free fine. I wouldn't think twice about running with the same clutch though. No worries at all. 

The bearing releases the pressure on the clutch disc. It actually never touches the clutch disc. Just the pressure plate, which is not really a wear item, like the fiber clutch disk. I have a 98 frontier with 110,000 miles. Original clutch and throwout bearing. When the weather gets really cold outside the bearing whines a little until it warms up. Then the noise goes away. Its been doing that for 60,000 miles and still works great.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

dnanortan, Thanks alot! I do feel better about it now.
I wasent worried about the clutch failing but im just paranoid about the dealer handling it and well you know what can happen at dealers.
My 97 hardbody SE which was my first car had 150k on original everything and was running great until i totaled it.
My dad bought it brand new and we shared it from about 60 to 90k and then it was all mine.
It saw some ruff times it being my first car and all. 
I beat on it pretty hard and it never failed but I am big on preventive mantinence to. The throwout bearing in it whined to when it was cold but never had a problem.
Should be ready in the morning.
Thanks again.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have 220k on mine, and the original clutch lasted 205k of those city driven miles. However, mine has a very noisy input shaft bearing- I would have that checked at the same time.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Went to go get the truck today and the noise is still present so I left it with them again. It was quieter but still not acceptable for a new truck with 21k on it.
They are going to tear it down again tommorow.
I really miss that thing and other than this has run really well since ive had it and ive managed 24.4 mpg the last two tanks of city driving.
Hopfully it will be ready tommorow.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

himilefrontier, Does the noise that your input shaft bearing makes resemble a deck of cards being shuffled?
Mine is similar to it with the clutch depressed and when starting off in 1st and 2nd it continues to make the noise as I drive.


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

It is better that they fix whatever it is. Stick to your guns until its right.
Are the giving you a loaner car? Did you have them stick a new clutch disk in it?

How are you getting 24+ MPG. I have the 2.4 4cyl and 4x4, the best I have ever gotten is 21.5.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

They didnt give me a loaner so ive been driving my dads 01 SC crew.
I usually get on it pretty hard and average about 21.5 but since gas prices keep climing I decided to try driving it very easy to see what I could get and so far its been 24+.
Usually shifting betwen 2600 and 3000 rpm and just easing into the throtle.
I like driving the SC but im really missing my gas milege compared to it!!!
Oh they did not put a new clutch in. Im not really worried to much about the clutch anymore just wondering if he noise will ever be gone.


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

How is the milage on the SC Crew? My brother has an 01 x-cab with the 3.3, and I was just wondering how it compares.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Ive driven it quite a bit but have never driven it from full to empty myself to average it out.
My dad drives it a ton and I know he dosent pay attention to stuff like this.
Its was bought new in 01 and is about to turn 100k.
If it says E hel fill it up and go. If I were to guess I would say about 17 from drving it the last couple of days.
What does your brother get with his and is it a auto or manual?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Well it dosent seem to be going to well.
Picked up truck yesterday, noise is still there. It had already been there 3 days. I took it in today and tell them the noise is still present. Service advisor drives around lot and confirms. I cant get a clear answer on what was done to the truck.
The first day they said they replaced the release bearing and the noise is reduced but still very evident that it hasn't been eliminated. 
The first time i went to pick it up i didn't even leave the lot and told them noise is still there. They kept it for that day and the next day.
I get service sheet and it says they replaced clutch, pressure plate and release bearing.
Advisor says that they replaced the pilot bushing but it says nothing about it on the sheet. I also told them the shifting is quite a bit stiffer and he said it felt ok. These trannys are very specific about what kind of fluid they like and it says in the manual to use nissan 75w85gl4. 
There is a big difference in the way gl5 and gl4 smell and the color of gl5 is much darker than gl4 due to many more extreme pressure additives which are very harmful to brass and yellow metals which nissan trannys have.
I asked the service advisor if the drained the tranny and he said no.
I dont trust them at all so i pick up some nissan gl4 and go home and drain it and guess what comes out? ^&&^%$ Gl5!!!!!!!!!! 
Im lost and dont know what to do next. This same advisor thinks the noise is in the tranny and says i need to leave it with them and they will fix it.
He wants to tear into it so that would mean probably leaving it for a week or so but i cant get a loaner!!
I dont really trust them to go into it i mean they cant even put the right fluid in!!!! If they cant get the right fluid in how can they break it down!!
Im 200% sure its gl5 and i will be getting the fluid analyed but im not sure how to present the analysis to them. They may try to say you cant touch that tranny or somthing stupid like that. 
Sorry for the long rant, the truck other than the noise is driving like new and i really enjoy driving it but cant right now with it making that racket!!


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Just an update, I went to a different dealer an they put a new tranny in and everything sems to be working great so far, Have only put about 50 miles on it but so far so good. 
This dealer also provided me a loaner. Im happy now!! Thanks for everyones responses.


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

My brothers 3.3 '02 5spd 4x4 gets 20-22mpg. About the same as my 2.4L.

I'm glad you you finnally got your frontier fixed. They are great trucks once the all the bugs are worked out. I had mine in for warranty all the time when it was new, but now its' rock solid. Good move on the new dealer. Don't go back to the other one. There are several around me that I don't trust for exactly the same type of reasons. Good move switching dealers. A letter to Nissan or the management of the good dealer goes a long way.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I may have spoken to soon.
Everything is still working great and the tranny is quiet but it looks like its got a very slow leak where the driveshaft goes into the tranny.
So its back to the dealer monday morning.
20 to 22 mpg is excellent for for a 3.3 truck. He must have a very light foot.


----------

